# PageImpressions



## Bluebird (3. Oktober 2001)

Kann mir mal einer den Unterschied von PageImpressions und Hits erklären? Gibt es da einen?


----------



## Arcaine (4. Oktober 2001)

Visit: 
der erste Aufruf einer beliebigen WebSeite deines Angebotes von fremden Seiten kommend innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums


PageImpression:
jeder Aufruf einer WebSeite deines Angebotes

wenn dir das zu ungenau ist so kann mans auch sagen

HITS:
Jede Datei, die beim Zugriff eines Clients auf einen Server aufgerufen wird, bildet einen Hit. Das vom Web-Server aufgezeichnete Log-File hält jeden Hit in einer Zeile fest. Wird eine normale Web-Seite aufgerufen, so zählt der Abruf der HTML-Seite selbst als auch jedes hier verankerte Multimedia-Element (meist Bilder oder Grafiken) als jeweils ein Hit. Je mehr Bildergewusel auf einer Seite, desto mehr Hits sind protokolliert. Daher sind Hits kein taugliches vergleichendes Maß für die Popularität von Web-Sites.


----------

